# Poem: Forever My Heart Horse



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am not really one to post (or even write) poems. But I wrote this tonight while missing my heart horse, who I may never see again. Dedicated to my heart horse, Shannon, and all those who had to say goodbye. 

To ride you one more time
To be able to call you mine
To give you one more hug
To be able to kiss you again 

I miss you all the time
From when I ride another horse
To when I am just in bed 

I've searched and I've searched
There is no other 
You were never just a horse
A friendship that will never wane 

Circumstances drew us apart
But fate brought us together 
And you'll always be in my heart


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Aw this made me cry... Imagining my horse passing away always causes me to tear up. I'm sorry for your loss. You're right, they can never be replaced.


----------

